# I've changed gears with my DIY...



## Spydro (23/5/17)

For some time now my DIY’ing has been evolving into a new beginning that I am getting far more enjoyment out of. And it is going in the right direction that I want to take with all aspects of my vaping... achieving total independence. 

Gone are the days when I normally made 250ml/500ml/1000ml batches of those liquids I vaped often. Now days I only make 120ml batches of anything, and when a bottle runs dry I come up with a new recipe to refill it with. That exploration into new has worked out very well, I’ve regained some of the excitement with the new challenges and am extracting new flavors I had never used before that I can "collect"/buy locally (not from the vaping community). I could always go back to my many time tested favorites anytime I wanted to... and probably will until their concentrates on hand are used up. But some of them after that would be only possible IF I would still use outside resources. 

So with far more of my preferred gear, spares and supplies for them on hand than I could ever use and the new DIY direction I am quite far down the path to total independence where I will never have a need to do business with any vape related company or vendor ever again for anything. 

Put that where the sun doesn't shine Big Tobacco!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Raindance (24/5/17)

Spydro said:


> For some time now my DIY’ing has been evolving into a new beginning that I am getting far more enjoyment out of. And it is going in the right direction that I want to take with all aspects of my vaping... achieving total independence.
> 
> Gone are the days when I normally made 250ml/500ml/1000ml batches of those liquids I vaped often. Now days I only make 120ml batches of anything, and when a bottle runs dry I come up with a new recipe to refill it with. That exploration into new has worked out very well, I’ve regained some of the excitement with the new challenges and am extracting new flavors I had never used before that I can "collect"/buy locally (not from the vaping community). I could always go back to my many time tested favorites anytime I wanted to... and probably will until their concentrates on hand are used up. But some of them after that would be only possible IF I would still use outside resources.
> 
> ...


Very Interesting @Spydro, Would you mind sharing some of this "extraction knowledge with the rest of us, sure I'm not the only one whom is interested to learn more on this topic?

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (24/5/17)

Raindance said:


> Very Interesting @Spydro, Would you mind sharing some of this "extraction knowledge with the rest of us, sure I'm not the only one whom is interested to learn more on this topic?
> 
> Regards



I'll not be responsible for what others do in their DIY. What I am willing to extract for my own use many folks may not be willing to vape at all. So deciding what you are willing to extract/not extract and which methods you are willing to do and is something that you need to figure out yourself. You can find info about extracting the same way I did by dedicated researching on line. In the real world very expensive specialized equipment is used for most commercial flavor extractions. And there are many things that you can not safely extract for vaping without the equipment. That fact to the home DIYer leaves out some the most used flavor profiles in vaping. But there are methods that can be done in a home lab/kitchen for many different flavor profiles. 

Keep in mind that while you can ingest something safely that doesn't mean that you can also inhale it safely. IOW, know what you want to extract well enough to know if anything could be a hazard.


----------



## Huffapuff (24/5/17)

I admire your spirit of independence @Spydro - that's one of the reasons I got into DIY in the first place. But what do you do with regards to nicotine? Is there a way to get that too?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (24/5/17)

Huffapuff said:


> I admire your spirit of independence @Spydro - that's one of the reasons I got into DIY in the first place. But what do you do with regards to nicotine? Is there a way to get that too?



I wasn't addicted to nicotine when I started vaping, so I don't use it in my DIY.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (24/5/17)

Spydro said:


> I'll not be responsible for what others do in their DIY. What I am willing to extract for my own use many folks may not be willing to vape at all. So deciding what you are willing to extract/not extract and which methods you are willing to do and is something that you need to figure out yourself. You can find info about extracting the same way I did by dedicated researching on line.......


Vaping as a whole is a personal journey based on personal preferences.

Oxford dictionary defines an online forum as:
_"A facility on a computer network (now usually the Internet) for users to share information or opinions on a particular topic, especially a website dedicated to such discussion."_
The forum is part of the internet. Having a dedicated forum to vaping makes it easier for one to research topics surrounding vaping and ultimately learn more and sharing ones experiences so as to help others that are on a similar path or journey.

Relating more to DIY, as an example, HIC's notes on flavours or the countless notes that experienced DIYers share with their recipes. 
They are not taking responsibility for what others do in their DIY, they are merely sharing information to help others.

What I am getting at is, if we as members on this forum, stop sharing information/ideas/experiences with regards to vaping and topics surrounding vaping it renders the forum itself pointless.

Reactions: Agree 12


----------



## Daniel (24/5/17)

I don't get it , why start a thread about DIY and not share your knowledge ? 

The whole idea about the DIY community is sharing is caring ...

Reactions: Agree 11


----------



## Deckie (24/5/17)

Why start a thread, brag about your achievements on a forum which lives around sharing knowledge if you are too concerned about what others do with it to share that knowledge. I see it as selfish, leeching off this forum or absolute BS on your part.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 11


----------



## boxerulez (24/5/17)

Yeah, surely if you are SELLING your juice, then sure keep it a secret, but in any event, even if you were selling I have not seen it on the shelves here in ZA, so still you can feel free to share.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Alex (24/5/17)

Hey guys, please refrain from making judgement calls on here. @Spydro has his reasons for not wanting to share this particular info. 

Please respect them.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Spydro (24/5/17)

What I chose to share on an open forum is my right, I do not have to explain why to you.

You did get one thing right though, I don't care at all about people who disrespect my right of personal choice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (24/5/17)

So you learned what you know over the internet, imagine those people who posted those videos on youtube that you "researched" had your attitude, where would your skills be then? It is just food for thought.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Alex (24/5/17)

boxerulez said:


> So you learned what you know over the internet, imagine those people who posted those videos on youtube that you "researched" had your attitude, where would your skills be then? It is just food for thought.



I made a polite request to avoid passing judgement on this thread. But you insist on having the last word.

That just shows me what type of attitude you have, and the little respect you have for others.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1 | Disagree 4


----------



## skola (24/5/17)

Alex said:


> I made a polite request to avoid passing judgement on this thread. But you insist on having the last word.
> 
> That just shows me what type of attitude you have, and the little respect you have for others.


To me, what @boxerulez posted doesn't come across as passing judgement. I think he is just making a general statement as I did above. 
Something to think about.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## boxerulez (24/5/17)

Alex said:


> I made a polite request to avoid passing judgement on this thread. But you insist on having the last word.
> 
> That just shows me what type of attitude you have, and the little respect you have for others.


If I may politely ask @Alex what was contributed to our forum by OP in this thread? 

Also, is your stance that if I have an opinion and do not shut up when an admin decides the OP is right, I have no respect?

It is not about having the last word, it is about making someone see that actions like this, not sharing tips and tricks in the DIY subforum, is detremental to growth of the community, skillsets of other community members and the general attitute of sharing and caring in this forum.

Do you feel that I am in the wrong with my posts above? I have not lied, nor disrespected his views, merely tried to lead him to the light. I mean in a forum, if we are not here for comradery and sharing our knowledge, (or advertising, if we are vendors) then why are we here?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## skola (24/5/17)

Perhaps the original post of this thread is more suited to this thread:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/stuff-that-happened-to-you-that-doesnt-deserve-a-thread.t35988/

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro (24/5/17)

boxerulez said:


> So you learned what you know over the internet, imagine those people who posted those videos on youtube that you "researched" had your attitude, where would your skills be then? It is just food for thought.



None of my extraction research was videos, nor vape related at all. With many years in science related fields I always research the source, not some arm chair experts opinions. 

I'm done with the comments on this thread, and the people making them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (24/5/17)

X


----------



## boxerulez (24/5/17)

Spydro said:


> None of my extraction research was videos, nor vape related at all. With many years in science related fields I always research the source, not some arm chair experts opinions.
> 
> I'm done with the comments on this thread, and the people making them.




"You can find info about extracting the same way I did by dedicated researching on line." apologies, not youtube just elsewhere on the dark webs.

"the systematic investigation into and study of materials and sources in order to establish facts and reach new conclusions." 

I googled the definition of research quickly, just to make sure I was not confused...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

